# Shock and Awe



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Rod from Huntsville and the Oliva family destroy my mailbox. Have to go to Home Depot for new Kevlar mail receptacle.









AND










Thank you for brightening my day!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Some great cigars there! Great cigar ****. Good job Rodney! Thanks for the pics Scott!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Man, I want an Oliva hat...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Great bomb! And that is a very classy hat. No cheap-o silk screen job there.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great stuff.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

aside from going to an oliva event how could we get a hat i want one?


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice hit


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

very nice hit!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice Oliva hit..


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Have you smoked the V yet?

That's quite a score!


----------

